# 2010 IFBB New York Pro Bikini Preview & Event Details



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2010 IFBB New York Pro Bikini Preview & Event Details by Isaac Hinds The 2010 IFBB New York Pro will take place on Saturday, May 8, 2010. The pro bikini event will be a very competitive competition. It???s tough to call this one but I???ll break it down as I see it. Again, let me [...]

*Read More...*


----------

